# extreme morning sickness?



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

My girl was mated 20 days ago and when she returned from stud everything was fine. She was eating well and was perky. This week however she has been terribly ill. Not eating anything at all and dropping weight like a stone. I took her to the vet who could find nothing amiss but gave me some synulox. We have tried everything to get her to eat. Various foods both cat and human but she just wouldn't eat. This morning she has eaten approx half a small tin of chicken applaws. She is going back to the vet this morning for a checkup. I've had Queens get morning sickness but nothing like this before. Has anyone else experienced anything this extreme?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Only had one girl who vomited for about a week once a day, i hope your girl is better soon.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've not experienced anything like that with my girls and definitely never to the point where they're losing weight. One of my queens, currently 5.5 weeks pregnant and the worst for sickness during early pregnancy, threw up just occasionally; twice in a week for around two weeks a bit earlier on.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have only really had 1 or 2 girls from memory a little sick at the 3week point, but as above not to the point of losing weight  

maybe try some boiled chicken? the synulox works really quick so paws crossed she is ok


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen has sickness quite bad but not to the extent of losing weight, I hope your girl is ok.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My girl had sickness for about a week at 3 weeks gone, but still continued to eat well ... Hope she feel better soon


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I've never had a girl do this before, the odd vomiting up a meal at about 3 weeks but nothing this bad hence my concern for her. The vet felt a lump in the middle of her abdomen today and so have taken the her in for a scan. I will find out later if it is a poo, something she's swallowed and shouldn't have or something more sinister!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Paws crossed its nothing serious xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope everything is ok positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope everything goes well at the vets x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep positive ... Sending lots if vibes


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Try Encore in tins (Sainsbury's and Tesco's sell them). There are different ones - chicken, sardines, salmon. My girl is very picky, but those she loved.
Sorry about your girl being poorly...


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Some good news to report, the 'lump' turned out to be the tiny amount of breakfast she had managed to eat this morning, so that is a relief. However the vet found that she is very tender around her stomach area and is sending her home with antacid. Nothing else was found to be amiss and her temperature is within the normal range. The vet is running a full blood panel just to make sure that the girl's kidneys and liver are functioning ok.

She thinks that possibly my girl is feeling a bit queasy due to the pregnancy, so ate less which in turn caused indigestion. I know from bitter personal experience that indigestion can make you not want to eat, but by not eating the indigestion gets worse and it becomes a vicious circle. Hopefully the antacid will help her start to eat again and things will rapidly improve!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoop ... Good news .... Try nurti gel , I swear by it .. I have a very picky eater and give her this when she has a off food day , plus give it to my nursing queens for a boost


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad it is nothing serious.

Agree Nutri - gel is great for getting cats to eat. xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Yes I swear by Nutri-gel too, and have been squirting a decent amount into her twice a day since Tuesday. I have also got protexin which I am adding to her water.

She managed to eat a little Applaws Tuna and Cheese when she came home, a positive step.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Is nutri-gel the same as nutri-drops but in a gel form?
Hope your girl bounces back real quick.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

Time flies said:


> Is nutri-gel the same as nutri-drops but in a gel form?
> Hope your girl bounces back real quick.


Nutri-gel is for grown-up poorly, pregnant or lactating animals. 
Nutridrops are best for the kittens.

Nutridrops:
Rich in energy and quality nutrients, Net-Tex Cat Breeder Nutri-Drops contain only premium and proven ingredients, known for their effective and powerful nutritional support. Ideal for cats and kittens needing that extra boost, Nutri-Drops is brimming with Glucose, B Complex Vitamins, Amino Acids, Vitamins A, D & E as well as trace elements. Promoting metabolic function and optimal growth and recovery, Nutri-Drops deliver easily absorbed comprehensive nutrition to stimulate the appetite, save stressed or chilled kittens, increase immune system strength, overcome Hypoglycemia and overall improve survival rates.

Nutri Plus Gel:
A high energy supplement incorporating essential vitamins, minerals and trace elements.
Nutri-plus gel is especially recommended for rapidly growing young animals, working dogs, pregnant and lactating females, maintenance of healthy skin and coat, or recovery following illness and surgery.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Kotanushka


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how is mama to be today? She is about the same time along as my girl!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm afraid the news is not good today.

I rushed her back into the vets this morning and she had eaten nothing since coming back home yesterday and the little urine she passed was incredibly strong. We have had the results of the tests done yesterday and it is clear that something is sadly very amiss. 

The vets are going to repeat some tests tomorrow and perform an extra one but I fear that sadly I will have to let her go. It has been confirmed that she is indeed pregnant, which makes this even worse which I didn't think was possible. I feel sick to my stomach, my poor girl


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My heart goes out to you ,, sending loads of hugs 

We are all here for you xxx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness - I am so very very sorry - how absolutely heartbreaking sending you big big hugs x x


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

This is the most horrible news. I cannot even begin to express how very sorry I am. Just try to be strong...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Massive hugs and vibes coming your way   Really hope she does better over the up-coming days


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope you get some good news from the vets, and she makes a full recovery


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wishing your poor girl all the best


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind wishes and support. 

Sadly I had to say goodbye to my beautiful girl yesterday afternoon. A mass was found in her abdomen. The first scan (on Thursday) was inconclusive and we thought the lump the vet could feel was perhaps the small amount of food she had managed to eat. However further tests and scans on both Friday and yesterday morning revealed the appalling truth. Even in just those couple of days my girl had declined quite markedly.

As you can imagine I am totally devastated


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sending you hugs at this very sad time Tigermoon xxx

RIP Special Girl xxx


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry to read such sad, sad news. 

Thinking of you at this awful time, Lisa.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am so sorry , sending hugs from all of us here 

Run free sweet girl xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear this keep strong sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so very sorry Tigermoon, how absolutely devastating for you xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so so so sorry to hear this, all thoughts are with you


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Sending you lots of hugs. That is very sad news


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so very very sorry  r.i.p. beautiful ones xxx








xxx


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Tigermoon, I am so, so sorry  Such a sad outcome and I can understand your devastation 
RIP beloved girl, run free from suffering and chase the butterflies and play with your tiny ones at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear this unexpected and devastating news. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, thinking of you, Rest in Peace Beautiful Girl x


----------

